# Thank Hank



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

If you think Hobby Talk has the best slot car board on the net, Thank Hank.

*THANKS HANK!!! *


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks hank


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Hank!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

No doubt in my mind! Thanks Hank.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Hank! Hobby Talk totally rocks!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Hank!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I have been here for a long time because it is the best board on the net. thanks Hank Lendell


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Hank!!!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, Hank!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, Hank


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanky Hanky. :hat:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Thank you Hank for the board and the intervention when we get out of hand. It makes for a better hobby.

Old Blue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Hank!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

BEST ONE AROUND! THANKS HANK..............:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Hank--By far the best all round hobby/slot board on the net!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Yowzah!! MegaTHX to HNK.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Thank You Hank*

THANK YOU HANK:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't always surf the internet for the best information and finest of people,
but when I do, I go to HobbyTalk.

Thanks Hank.

(HobbyTalk is my facebook)


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Hank :thumbsup:

Best Hobby Board on the 'net


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I couldnt agree more, Thanks Hank! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Hank, for helping me carry on my addiction!!! Lots of motivation here!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hobby Talk fun took me a BLAST....*

Thank You Hank.............FUN TIMES!!!!!

Hey Danny what did you do this summer?

Danny,"I met a slot forum as COOL as could be.....lots of nice slot car Nerds were friendly to me.

Tell me more, tell me more....like did they have a car....

We had fun just messing around....U-tube links make me turn on my sound...

But, Ooooooooooooooh Those Summer Chat Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiights!!

Bob...Chang, Chang, Changity, Chang Chang...Oooooh-aaaaaaaaah Yeah!!...zilla


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx Hank , there's no room for improvement .

Gonzo


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks HANK:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Thank you hank!

This is the board that got me back into the hobby....of course my wife hates yer guts....

*snicker*


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks Hank , Because we have this forum to communicate with people of like interest we are able to meet new friends and enjoy our hobby together .:thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks Hank, this is the only board I need to check every day!
Keith


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*BOO!!!*

Thanks Hank!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank You Hank!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hank - You The Man!! Thanks!!


Wes


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Hank.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks to the Hank man


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

It's the only board I seem to keep coming back to, nuff said. Thanks Hank!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks for all the thanks! We have a great bunch here on HT!!!!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yes thank You Hank! Sorry it took me so long to read the post but once I did I have to agree that this is the best by Far.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I totally agree... Thanks Hank.:wave:

Jeff


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I stumbled in here a few years ago .......... haven't left since ......

THANKS HANK


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I don't check the board as much as I did, but it is the only one I check! It is the best for a whole bunch of reasons...... THANKS HANK!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks HANK !!!!!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Hank!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks Hank, I never looked for another board, never had too.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know Hank, but I know he runs a tight ship and for that I truly thank him.
hojoe


----------

